# blue babies :3 photo heavy.



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

(cross posting)

Another step to both blue tricolors and a stronger line of blue selfs.
So much progress this year, but still recovering from february's house fire.
My lines are almost to the point that I'd be worry free about numbers.
I might even be to a point where showing would be worthwhile. huge milestone.
The import crosses are beautiful and will help imensly eventually, but they are all blacks so far(some carrying blue).

but for the first time in months, my true passion, the blues have had babies.
This is a huge relief because for some reason even the vet is baffled about, they kept miscarrying.
Not just the blues, but the splashes too.

anyway this is another generation out from my original pet-typed mouse.All others were show or mixed typed.
Bluebell xPheonix(Cindy/m137b)}>to
Ariah x malakai}>to
SoftrushXEmberash(buck from one of tara's litters,related to beths lines)}>to
boneset X pied blue boy(also from tara)-these babies

I am very excited for these babies to grow up, their parents are some of the best mice I've had yet.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are fab looking mice .. what is ur doe / buck ratio ?


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

They are marvelous! I like the idea of putting them in a glass for photos


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Dang, putting my blue to shame there! They look great!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks!

It's been a ton of hard work on my part, and even more generosity from other breeders to get them this far.

my doe to buck ratio for this litter is 2:3 so two out of five.
Most of my blue/black litters tend to be buck heavy.

They wouldn't sit still on the bottom of the glass, so I tried dumping them in it..
It seemed to work anyway xD


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Wheee, my favorite age!!!


----------



## kit (Oct 8, 2012)

Haha, I keep coming back to this thread to stare at the pictures. They're so adorable and furry and squinty-eyed! <3


----------



## overlord7778 (Nov 19, 2011)

Aw, they're so cute. I had a litter containing similar coloured pups (maybe a bit bluer and more foxed than tanned)- rather odd though as mother was black tan and father was beige fox :?: . Good luck with yours


----------

